# I was recently interviewed on the Robert Scott Bell Show



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I was interviewed on the Robert Scott Bell Show recently regarding natural beekeeping. I edited together a slide show to go with the audio:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

PatBeek said:


> I was interviewed on the Robert Scott Bell Show recently


You probably don't want to say that too loud!  And you didn't even give a link to TG to support your vaccine position?!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Barry said:


> You probably don't want to say that too loud!  And you didn't even give a link to TG to support your vaccine position?!


Nah, I wasn't there or here to specifically discuss vaccines. I just mentioned it in passing in the interview to 
give people a feel of how I am being consistent regarding treatments for bees AND people.


----------

